

And Here's One Secret Reason Apple Is Crushing Google...San Jose State! - EREFUNDO
http://www.businessinsider.com/and-heres-the-secret-reason-apple-is-crushing-google-2012-3?goback=%2Egde_1930382_member_103388404

======
EREFUNDO
I felt some pride reading this since I am an SJSU Alumnus. It's the only
college I applied to because I was working full-time and cannot afford to move
to Berkeley or any other school. I did very well in all my classes even though
I was full-time with both work and school.

